# Virginmedia very slow



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jun 2012)

Here in Surrey for the past couple of days, anyone else struggling with Virginmedia?


----------



## Radik (27 Jun 2012)

Yes they are crap and 0 support I had issues for over 6 months it was getting slower and slower in peak times almost like on modem. So I moved to BT infinity and I am on steroids now.


----------



## JenCliBee (27 Jun 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Here in Surrey for the past couple of days, anyone else struggling with Virginmedia?




Are you sure it's not just due to the doubling up upgrade?.... i know the last one slowed my connection while they were fiddling with upgrading in my particular area.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jun 2012)

our dropped of for a few days last months for the upgrade, now get 120MB.  Still slow downloading movies though ? legally of course


----------



## Otto72 (27 Jun 2012)

I'm with Virgin Media (20MB) and have had a lot of problems in the last 3 weeks with internet speed slowing down and grinding to almost a halt. I rang and moaned at them and it seems to be a little better now.
I have arranged for a free upgrade to 60 meg and they are delivering me a new modem tommorow, I'll let you know if it changes anything.
Btw if you mean slow as in downloading from torrents, Virgin cap people using Utorrent


----------



## Gill (27 Jun 2012)

I am waiting on the area upgrade ATM which is happening this month, so expect the slowness is down to that.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2012)

Otto72 said:
			
		

> Virgin cap people using Utorrent


So do BT between 6pm-midnight!


----------



## spyder (27 Jun 2012)

Broadband constantly dropping out, tivo box on half functionality over the last week or so.

There is a Virgin van at the box over the road right now. I caught one yesterday and he claimed "a lot of noise in the area" A part should be replaced today to sort it.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Jun 2012)

It was so bad last night I couldn't get on here in the end. It's happens every now and then, normally on a saturday or sunday but this time they're taking the micky at four days in a row.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Jun 2012)

Now the phones not working ...


----------



## Radik (27 Jun 2012)

No idea what Virgin do now, yes they said double your speed but I do not need double speed if my latency was not existent. It all started last Autumn before all was great for 2 years. I had to wait 15s to load pages or get response from page in peak times between 5 to 10pm. So they left me with this service for 4 months then they told me to wait another 8 month when my upgrade is scheduled... that was their solution to my problem on their bottle necked network. So BT now works for me well so if you have problem for more than one month I think it is better just to switch.


----------



## somethingfishy (27 Jun 2012)

haha you wanna try living in the sticks ... did not know the internet could be fast !


----------



## Otto72 (6 Jul 2012)

Ok got my 60mb upgrade and a new modem (free from virgin) to go with it and I must say (so far) its lighting fast and no problems with speed during peak time! 

Let's see how long that lasts for


----------



## John S (7 Jul 2012)

Otto72 said:
			
		

> Ok got my 60mb upgrade and a new modem (free from virgin) to go with it and I must say (so far) its lighting fast and no problems with speed during peak time!
> 
> Let's see how long that lasts for



I've been with NTL /Virgin for 10 years. My internet has always been fantastic, no complaints............and then I took the new free superhub and 60Mb upgrade 2 weeks ago  I get the impression most of my issues will be fixed with a new firmware update but I wish I'd held off until it was released.


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Jul 2012)

Im have virgin 10MB and never have any issues, no lag playing xbox and internet is quick with barely a pause to load pages and buffers faster then videos can play. Dont get me started on the hassles we had when we moved though....


----------



## Joecoral (18 Jul 2012)

Have had Virgin for the last 2 years and no problems at all. However just moved house and got the new superhub and the connection has ground to a halt. Don't know if it's living in a new area or there's an issue with me changing address or if they are having local problems. Nonetheless it is incredibly slow


----------



## sr20det (18 Jul 2012)

Dont Virgin throttle connection for stuff like torrents in the evening (or any media downloading)?


----------



## Westyggx (18 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Dont Virgin throttle connection for stuff like torrents in the evening (or any media downloading)?



Yes, if i download before 5pm I get speeds of 3.5 megabytes a second, after 5-6 it decreases to 800kb a sec max


----------



## Otto72 (19 Jul 2012)

I spoke too soon check this out.

10th July 2012 - 9.15pm capped to 9.4kb/s
18th July 2012 - 3.59am capped to 5.6kb/s
18th July 2012 - 9.26pm capped to 22kb/s

this is using Utorrent 3.2, with a 60mbit new hub.

I don't know what the times are for uncapped speed anymore, it used to be after 9.30pm it would go back to high speeds and capping times were between 6pm - 9.30pm. 

I know Virgin have this fair usuage policy but this is ridiculous, I may move to sky at this rate rather than give Virgin money for these services


----------



## sr20det (19 Jul 2012)

Otto72 said:
			
		

> I spoke too soon check this out.
> 
> 10th July 2012 - 9.15pm capped to 9.4kb/s
> 18th July 2012 - 3.59am capped to 5.6kb/s
> ...



Its why I have avoided BT and Virgin (althought I would love to have a fibre connection), I just dont agree with throttling, I will download when I want, not when you tell me to, sort of thing.

Gonna stick with my current provider. Not the fastest, but its consistant.


----------



## Otto72 (19 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Gonna stick with my current provider. Not the fastest, but its consistant.



Who you with?


----------



## sr20det (19 Jul 2012)

Otto72 said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be broadband
https://www.bethere.co.uk/web/beportal/homepage

Few years now, cant fault them, but the last year been debating switching to virgin as I fancy 30mb-60mb, but not sure once throttled, if its any different to any other provider, hence.


----------



## Otto72 (19 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Few years now, cant fault them, but the last year been debating switching to virgin as I fancy 30mb-60mb, but not sure once throttled, if its any different to any other provider, hence.



When its not being capped it's awesome, download speeds of over 7mb a second. I just gotta figure out exactly the times its capped now.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (20 Jul 2012)

Well, since my first post the phone has stopped working three times, I've needed to reset the TV box and now the power supply for the Modem has packed up. I've tried another power supply but although all the lights come on the modems still not working so I'm posting this from work. They say 24-48 hours to get a new modem to me so I guess I'll be off-line for a couple of days


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Its why I have avoided BT


Been with BT ADSL since 2000, out of 6PM-11PM I always get 13Mbits, including torrents!


----------



## Westyggx (31 Jul 2012)

After my ranting tweet to Virgin Media, i got a response and that response was to read this lol

http://help.virginmedia.com/system/self ... le#traffic


----------

